# Free Feeding question



## AlohaBunny (Nov 2, 2012)

Bunny is not food motivated at all. When I first got her, I fed her breakfast and she'd clean her bowl. She was never interested in lunch and dinner she'd nibble on. Since I can't get her to eat on a schedule, I've turned to free feeding. I put 1/2 cup of Orijen (she's eating Regional Red right now) in her bowl and leave it down all day. Sometimes when I get home off work I can tell she's eaten about half the bowl and sometimes it looks like she didn't even give a sniff.  She's not skinny or starving. She's about 5 months old now and she goes to the vet this week and will probably weigh in at about 4ish pounds. Her charted adult weight will be 5.5-6 pounds. I guess my question is: do I leave the whole portion out all day? What if she doesn't eat it all day? Should I trick her into eating by letting the cat sniff her food? Any free feeding tips? I wish she'd eat on a schedule. Housetraining has been going well though, so I guess I shouldn't complain too much


----------

